# Going to decommission my X for my son, what would be the best ROM?



## TankRizzo (Aug 16, 2011)

Got the X on launch day and it's served me well but I got a GNex for father's day, so it's time to decommission the X and pass it along to my son for games and music (so no phone features).

I've run the gamut of CM9, CM7, Gummy, Vortex, etc. So I'm familiar with most of them but wanted to get some input. I basically just need it to be stable, smooth and I want the battery securities where it'll power itself down when it starts getting low, so right now I'm thinking Vortex remix. Suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

TankRizzo said:


> Got the X on launch day and it's served me well but I got a GNex for father's day, so it's time to decommission the X and pass it along to my son for games and music (so no phone features).
> 
> I've run the gamut of CM9, CM7, Gummy, Vortex, etc. So I'm familiar with most of them but wanted to get some input. I basically just need it to be stable, smooth and I want the battery securities where it'll power itself down when it starts getting low, so right now I'm thinking Vortex remix. Suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


 I gave my son my old phone and he likes miui (like me haha), awesome themes and the best music app!


----------



## TankRizzo (Aug 16, 2011)

jHutch said:


> I gave my son my old phone and he likes miui (like me haha), awesome themes and the best music app!


How is battery life on MIUI? That's the one ROM I haven't really spent much time on.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

TankRizzo said:


> How is battery life on MIUI? That's the one ROM I haven't really spent much time on.


Wizards gb miui.. has a killer battery life.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

TankRizzo said:


> How is battery life on MIUI? That's the one ROM I haven't really spent much time on.


Miui has great battery life but you will see better battery life on vortex or liberty. Liberty right now has more options but I'm working on both atm.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davwman (Sep 12, 2011)

Vortex battery life is un-be-liev-able!


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Vortex Reloaded for stability and battery life! Liberty is a good choice as well!


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

MIUI or Vortex Reloaded. MIUI has thousands of themes he can try and has killer battery life. Stabity is off the chain. I once went about 40 days of uptime. (No reboots). Battery life on MIUI can be 20-40 hours of battery. If he is using it as a wifi device then battery life shouldnt be an issue. He would probably get 30-50 hours if he kept wifi off when he isnt using it. If he likes the iphone he can really make MIUI look like the Iphone (If hes into that kinda thing). You can Mix theme elements on MIUI. If you want to do MIUI use the Gingerbread one by WizardofOS. Its more stable than The MIUIV4 by Beanstown. If he likes the stock looking ROMs better, then you cant go wrong with Vortex Reloaded by Slothy. He has stuff in store for that ROM. It has some themes, but Not Like MIUI. Themes for Vortex must be installed in Recovery where as in MIUI you can install themes on the go. No Recovery needed. I would NOT judge which ROM to use based on battery life because of the fact that he is using it strictly as a wifi device. He will get all day battery life no matter what (Unless he uses it for like 8 hours straight). But give both a try. Go flash MIUI. Let him play around with the themes. If he doesnt like it, he can go check out Vortex.


----------



## TankRizzo (Aug 16, 2011)

SlothlyDX said:


> Miui has great battery life but you will see better battery life on vortex or liberty. Liberty right now has more options but I'm working on both atm.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I was a huge fan of liberty but haven't checked it out in quite some time. Is Liberty 3 v.2.0 what you're working on now?


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

TankRizzo said:


> I was a huge fan of liberty but haven't checked it out in quite some time. Is Liberty 3 v.2.0 what you're working on now?


Yes I am working on Liberty 3 V2.0! I want to keep it up because I love that rom as well. I am not making miracles LOL but I am trying to do my best to not let it die =P


----------

